

Apple Purchases iCloud.com for $4.5 Million - olivercameron
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/04/28/apple-purchases-icloud-com-for-4-5-million/

======
kefs
you forgot the question mark in your headline. the source has it.

~~~
olivercameron
Good point, I thought I'd put it in. Seems my editing time has passed too,
sorry!

------
threepointone
Whether or not this is true, please note that the post has not one single
piece of evidence. Just a rumor.

------
culturestate
I have a hard time believing they'd move away from the MobileMe brand (I mean,
a music locker slots in perfectly), and an even harder time believing they'd
call it iCloud - Cloud is very much still a buzzword.

Then again, I thought for sure it would be iMobile instead of iPhone, so what
do I know?

~~~
eoghan
Cloud is a buzzword, but there's very little brand equity in MobileMe. I bet
less than 1% of iPhone owners have heard of it. And those who have heard of it
probably haven't heard very good things.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
I bet it's more than that, just because of Find My iPhone, which requires a
free MobileMe account. However, I would bet far less than 1% actually has any
real education about what it is.

------
atomicdog
"Now you're thinking with clouds!"

------
dave1619
4.5 million is a lot for icloud.com. It isn't even that great if a name.

~~~
arn
But bought from a running business, venture funded. So, it had to be worth it
to them to rebrand their entire business.

~~~
tlrobinson
That doesn't make it a great name. It's worth $4.5 million to exactly two
entities: CloudMe and Apple. If Apple didn't have $50+ billion in the bank it
would probably be worth a lot less.

